# Bubble Head is back! (With Flashtrack)



## PrettyKitty (Oct 14, 2005)

Here is my look from yesterday:







Face: Studio Fix C25, Peach Flush blush from Shiseido, Undercover concealer.

Eyes: Stilife Paint, Naked Lunch e/s, Icon Eyes Khol, Flashtrack e/s, Hypnose mascara, Mystery e/s on brows.

Lips: Love Nectar LustreGlass

Yeah I know, my skin is white and my cheeks color is weird. ... and forget my hair, I need to see a doctor. (I'm serious)


----------



## libra4200 (Oct 14, 2005)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## aautumnah (Oct 14, 2005)

Why do you need to see a doctor? You look great to me, love the l/g!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 14, 2005)

Are you serious? I feel like poo poo since 2-3 weeks.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aautumnah* 
_Why do you need to see a doctor? You look great to me, love the l/g!_

 
I'm always tired AND lost my hair a LOT! So my doctor said I need to take a blood test and everything... but I'm too lazy.


----------



## exodus (Oct 14, 2005)

PrettyKitty! Finally! I've missed your FOTDs, you always look amazing!

I really think you should go and have that blood test done, I know it may not seem like much, being tired and losing hair, but you just never know. My brother's girlfriend went through the same thing not long ago and it turned out she was really malnourished and needed to be in hospital for about a week so they can get her body intensively nourished. I'm not saying that's the case, but it can be anything and it'll just be good for your peace of mind to have it checked out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You still look amazing!


----------



## aautumnah (Oct 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_I'm always tired AND lost my hair a LOT! So my doctor said I need to take a blood test and everything... but I'm too lazy._

 

I'm sorry to hear that, I had no idea!  Definitely go get your blood work done...I hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exodus* 
_PrettyKitty! Finally! I've missed your FOTDs, you always look amazing!

I really think you should go and have that blood test done, I know it may not seem like much, being tired and losing hair, but you just never know. My brother's girlfriend went through the same thing not long ago and it turned out she was really malnourished and needed to be in hospital for about a week so they can get her body intensively nourished. I'm not saying that's the case, but it can be anything and it'll just be good for your peace of mind to have it checked out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You still look amazing!_

 
It can be the same thing... I almost never eat meat, vegetables, fruits since I'm in a condo with my boyfriend. (Such a difference when mom isn't here to make food! *sigh*)


----------



## exodus (Oct 14, 2005)

Aww babe! I can't live without meat and fruits (vegetables optional lol). Malnourishment is pretty serious, you know. Better go get yourself checked out soon! *mommy mode*


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 14, 2005)

glad to see you "back!" this look is absolutely stunning!


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 15, 2005)

ooohhh!!! pretty kitty- so good to see your face back on this forum!! you look as gorgeous as ever. So sorry to hear about your sickness- you should definitely go get your blood checked out


----------



## MACreation (Oct 15, 2005)

PRetty! Now rush to the doc's office!!!...i've had that before, it's not a pretty thing to deal with, it really drags u down makes u feel like crap! I actually think I have it again, I have had NO motivation to just get up every morning and even do anything at all after coming home from work. I am always tired and not lazy (as my mom calls it) So u gotta definatelly take care of yourself!!


----------



## Luthien (Oct 15, 2005)

Looking gorgeous as always!  I hope you're ok, definitely see the doctor and find out what's going on - and let us know when you find out!


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Oct 15, 2005)

I'm sorry that you're feeling crappy - but you still look absolutely beautiful!

Now go get yourself some good food so you'll feel better!


----------



## Pei (Oct 15, 2005)

Really love the blue on u. U look delicious


----------



## stella. (Oct 15, 2005)

Wow, so pretty.

Hope your hair is better! Maybe it's from too much hair products, or you need vitamins, meat, vegetables, or something.
Edit: Did you ever get my PM? I don't need a reply now, just want to know if you got it.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Oct 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_I'm always tired AND lost my hair a LOT! So my doctor said I need to take a blood test and everything... but I'm too lazy._

 

Glad to see you back!!!
Hope you're feeling better and get that test done!!! We need to see more of your beautiful face here. Take care of yourself.


----------



## veilchen (Oct 15, 2005)

Honey, you look so lovely!! 

Don't play with your health, it's the only one you got! I was also tired a lot a couple of years ago and never ate veggies or fruit (not because no one would prepare them for me, but because I just didn't like them). Luckily, it wasn't anything too serious and I just had a lack of iron in my blood (this may also stem from eating too little red meat) ... I got pills for a while and then it got better again - just go and check, it might be nothing more than this!!


----------



## jlhinbrisvegas (Oct 15, 2005)

Gorgeous as always!

Sorry to hear you are not feeling well.  I hope you get to the doctor soon and are feeling better soon.


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 15, 2005)

Good job pretty kitty!  I LOVE Flashtrack!!  One of the few shadows from the new collection I am in LOOOOOVE with...  You did a good job with it as a liner.  I'll have to use that!


----------



## banana (Oct 15, 2005)

Icon eyes is *so* perfect for you.  You should wear it everyday (just kidding).  I had the same problem you have when I was in university and they told me that my bloodsurgar was low and that whenever I get tired to just eat a piece of fruit or drink a glass of juice.  I think I took a vitamin B&C complex with iron too.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 15, 2005)

I am so glad you're back!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I made a thread on the 'chatter' section to say that i missed your FOTDs so much and who else agreed (almost everyone!). It's so good to see you and your pretty FOTDs back.
You look beautifull and shimmery as always and i feel even more inspired again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll stop gushing now! Hope the doctors visit goes well and you feel better soon. Havn't read through the thread properly but could you be aneamic? I know when i was at the peak of my aneamia i was feeling exhausted and needed lots of iron putting back into me.


----------



## Midgard (Oct 15, 2005)

Pretty!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Oct 15, 2005)

stunning! so shimmery and pretty...i love it


----------



## koolkatz (Oct 15, 2005)

You look so gorgeous and glowy!  Now I'm convinced that I must get Flashtrack!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 15, 2005)

Gorgeous as usual but please go to the doctor in case it's anything serious.


----------



## user3 (Oct 15, 2005)

Stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If you don't feel good you better get that fine butt of yours to a doctor!!


----------



## rcastel10 (Oct 15, 2005)

You are just so beautiful!!!!


----------



## Joke (Oct 15, 2005)

Oooh prettykitty you are so pretty!
Love this look!


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Oct 15, 2005)

i miss ur fotd's...u look GREAT!


----------



## foreveratorifan (Oct 15, 2005)

What a LOVELY look! You're gorgeous!

And YES, get to the doctor ASAP!


----------



## Pink_minx (Oct 15, 2005)

Gorgeous as always, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## midnightlouise (Oct 16, 2005)

hey lady! So glad to see you! You look beautiful as you always do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you get to feeling better very soon, we've all missed you & your gorgeous FOTDs!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* 
_Good job pretty kitty!  I LOVE Flashtrack!!  One of the few shadows from the new collection I am in LOOOOOVE with...  You did a good job with it as a liner.  I'll have to use that!_

 
Flashtrack is over the Icon Eyes khol.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stella.* 
_Wow, so pretty.

Hope your hair is better! Maybe it's from too much hair products, or you need vitamins, meat, vegetables, or something.
Edit: Did you ever get my PM? I don't need a reply now, just want to know if you got it._

 
No, it's not too much hair products because I stopped to use them 3-4 months ago! Yeah I probably got your mail, let me check it and I'll write an answer soon!


----------



## xiahe (Oct 16, 2005)

I love it!

*needs Naked Lunch*


----------



## breathless (Oct 17, 2005)

awww! i love how shimmery this look is!


----------



## lovemichelle (Oct 17, 2005)

that blush is so pretty, how much did that cost?


----------



## user4 (Oct 17, 2005)

hey girl... we've missed u. u look gorgeous... love the streak of color with the blue... 

ok, and u need to go to the doctor. it can be so many things... u need to see what u can fo about it... and u need to start by eating better too... veggies are really important and so are fruits, i guess u can live w/o the meat but u do need to take vitamins. im really anemic and when the doctor first found out i had to be hospitalized for a couple of days because my hemoglobin count was really low... and i was white as a ghost and my hiar was falling out too... so u should def go get the blood work done... hopefully ull be fine!!! take care and eat right...


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_that blush is so pretty, how much did that cost?_

 
It was 38$ CDN without tax.


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 19, 2005)

Gorgeous as always...get better soon and don't neglect going to the doctor...it'll be better when it's all over!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Oct 19, 2005)

How did I miss this one? Maybe because of the funny title lol. You look amazing and my hair has been falling out lately too :-/ I think mine is because I'm back up at school and not eating right though.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 21, 2005)

PrettyKitty, that FOTD is purty. But you do need to go see a doctor NOW. Please, for us.


----------

